
Steve Jobs Is Receiving Cancer Treatment at a Clinic in Stanford - ssclafani
http://nymag.com/daily/intel/2011/02/steve_jobs_is_receiving_cancer.html
======
metageek
This is none of our damn business.

------
lancefisher
"Judging from the photos, he is close to terminal. I would say he has six
weeks."

How on earth can you deduce that from looking at some photos?

~~~
hyperbovine
Easy: be a sleazy doctor and market yourself as the go-to guy for tabloid news
money quotes.

------
olivercameron
From personal experience (My Dad died from pancreatic cancer), if the cancer
has re-appeared, Steve's odd's are not good at all. Beating it once is never a
guarantee that it's completely gone, and beating it a second time is
relatively unheard for cancer of the pancreas.

Of course, this sort of speculation has no place in the news, especially
basing it on a diagnosis through pictures. The doctor who is quoted should be
ashamed of himself, no reputable doctor should engage in gossip.

~~~
sabat
On the positive side, Steve previously had a rare, treatable form of
pancreatic cancer (see [http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2004/08/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2004/08/02/MNGMJ816F41.DTL)). If this is a
recurrence of that, and they've caught it in time, then the odds may be
significantly better.

~~~
olivercameron
The treatment the first time around damages your body an absolutely immense
amount, I can't even imagine the toll it must take a second time around. I
have an infinite amount of respect for cancer sufferers.

~~~
sabat
From what I read, Steve had no chemo or radiation -- just an operation to
remove the tumor.

------
arst
We know he has cancer, and we know he is taking a medical leave of absence.
How is it news that he is receiving cancer treatment?

~~~
sabat
It's just confirmation. The judgement from the (uninvolved) doctor that Jobs
looks like he may have six weeks to live -- that's ominous. And probably not
true, given that this guy's judging by someone's appearance in a photo.

------
Dylanlacey
I hope he gets every chance he can, because I hope everyone with a horrible
disease gets every chance they can.

And the speculating doctor ought to be ashamed. "First do no harm" doesn't
specifically exclude reputations or privacy.

------
moe
Everyone involved with that tasteless speculation should be ashamed of
themselves.

